# Greenwich park - will there be big screens outside of the actual venue?



## Oaksflight (23 July 2012)

Unfortunately we haven't managed to secure tickets for any of the equestrian events, however I'm wondering if they will have big screens throughout Greenwich park (the parts you can access without a ticket) where we can watch it with a picnic etc? I know Hyde Park etc offer this, but not sure they'll show the equestrian?

Any help will be hugely appreciated!


----------



## Thistle (23 July 2012)

None shown on the map that comes with tickets


----------



## teapot (23 July 2012)

Don't think so, sorry


----------



## dorito (23 July 2012)

My sister lives near Greenwich and I thought she mentioned screens up on Blackheath, right next door to Greenwich park, they have same idea of taking a picnic and enjoying the party atmosphere while watching on a big screen...sorry that is only what she said, don't know if definite.

edited to add this link - it just says it will show games coverage, not necessarily the equestrian.?
http://blackheathbugle.wordpress.com/2012/04/26/the-big-screen-more-info/


----------



## CalllyH (23 July 2012)

Yes there is but not sure where. If you ring the ticket hotline or google it I think it comes up


----------

